# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  The pandemic and MH

## Paula

No surprises here but sad to have it confirmed

Coronavirus: Severe mental health problems rise amid pandemic https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-53742121

----------


## Suzi

I think so many people have suffered... The services aren't there to deal with it all either.

----------


## magie06

There has been a huge rise in people looking for help here. The services just aren't able to cope with everyone. The professionals are using the terms care in the community and hospital is not the right place for these people.

----------


## scilover

the y got stressed because there no work.
No work = no paid = no money = no life.

----------


## shine

Really is sad to see this rise

----------

